# One for Trebor....



## Lucky13 (Feb 17, 2014)

Now, how about this gorgeous DC-6?


----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2014)

A nice shot.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 17, 2014)

I haven't seen a Braniff plane in a long time.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 17, 2014)

Never even heard of Braniff....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 17, 2014)

I heard of them right after they went bankrupt. A number of their former employees appeared in a gentlemen's magazine.

Sad of their demise, as well as a number of other airlines.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 17, 2014)

The mythical "Ladies of Braniff" issue? It exists?


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Trebor (Feb 18, 2014)

ahhh, classic propliners. THAT was the golden age of commercial aviation! thanks, Lucky!  that DC-6 is really nice. LOVE the paint job on that Convair 340! (I think it's a 340, may be a 440)


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 18, 2014)

Agree mate! Beautiful aircraft, beautiful paint jobs.....and the Chrysler in the last pic, that one doesn't hurt either!


----------



## Trebor (Feb 18, 2014)

what chrysler?  mind if I make some contributions of my own?


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 18, 2014)

Help yourself pal!


----------



## Trebor (Feb 18, 2014)

Thought I'd start with the early transoceanic Clipper Ships

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 19, 2014)

Super Pics!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 19, 2014)

Classics!


----------



## Trebor (Feb 19, 2014)

I've got a TON of high quality vintage propliner photos. the people who took them must have had some good change, cos I think the cameras used were pretty expensive, given the amazing quality of the photos.

Nice shot of an L-049 Connie at San Francisco 





Nice wing view of the 049 model Connie





Not a vintage photo, but it's very special. This was taken in June of 2000 when the Airline History Museum's Super Connie made a special flight from Kansas City to New York in honor of the 75th anniversary of the founding of TWA





Nice shot of the first customer to fly the constellation, Pan Am





Northwest Boeing Stratocruiser at my home airport of Seattle-Tacoma!





And of course, who can forget this!





Howard Hughes' C-69 Connie on its record-breaking flight in 1944 (a record still unbroken, if I'm right)





Pan Am Boeing 307 on a flight over Mt. Rainier. OMG I want a model of this plane SOOOOO bad!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 19, 2014)

Constellation and Stratocruiser.....siiiiigh..!


----------



## Trebor (Feb 19, 2014)

I knowwww, 2 of the most beautiful propliners to ever grace the skies. I look forward to AHM's Super Connie to take to the skies, once again! and Clay Lacy is working on converting an old C-97 to a B377 in United colors. he recently bought 2 C-97s, one to restore, and the other to use for parts.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 20, 2014)

Private jet when rich....f*ck that, I'll have a Super Constellation or Stratocruiser! 8)


----------



## Trebor (Feb 20, 2014)

haaa, if I were the sole winner of the powerball jackpot, I'd purchase the Pima Air and Space Museum's C-69 Connie, have it restored to flying condition, and flown to Seattle where I'd have a special hangar built for it at KBFI!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 20, 2014)

Sounds like a plan! Maybe build all new engines for her....


----------



## Trebor (Feb 20, 2014)

yep! and there's a company that specializes in parts for Curtiss-Wright engines! 

Here's a couple of connies at their gates in the late '40s I believe...










Couple of beautiful shots of a Northwest DC-6B! (I think it's a B, I'm not certain)









An Alaska Airlines DC-6B in SEATTLE!!! (I'm planning to build the 1/72 DC-6 I got as Alaska. I just gotta remember to get the Alaska DC-6 decals next time. 





Couple of beautiful shots of a Super Connie on final to Hartford. looks like it must be a domestic route. lack of tip tanks









Nice shot of flames coming from the exhaust stacks of this L-749 Connie. must be takeoff power 





Some beautiful wing view shots of a Pan AM Boeing Stratocruiser, and the cocktail lounge in the lower deck!













TWA Super Connie in flight, Pan Am Stratocruiser taking off from Honolulu, and a delicious-looking COACH in-flight meal! (I believe it's coach. god, has in-flight meal service gone downhill)













Couple of Pan Am ships at New York Idlewild, A Pan AM DC-6 in flight, and a Northwest DC-6 in Seattle

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 20, 2014)

Cr*p! Managed to forget those 1/72 Constellation and Stratocruiser....b*ll*cks! 

Super shots! Keep dishing them up mate!


----------



## Trebor (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks lucky! I will! I also forgot to mention I'm working on a 1/72 stratocruiser in 1940s pan am livery. Though I wanna do it in the 1950s livery. But I dunno where I'd find tail decals. I'll probably have to make them, myself.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 20, 2014)

Great pics Rob.


----------



## Trebor (Feb 21, 2014)

Love the United DC-3 pic! it's iconic!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 21, 2014)

Awesome pics Rob!
We'll never see the likes of those beauties ever again...


----------



## Trebor (Feb 21, 2014)

I think I'll share some videos. the guy added sounds that beautifully sync up with the videos

United DC-6B

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-QAV_OkyIg_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElLx6d_CWO0_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNQusf5XlGk_


----------



## Trebor (Feb 21, 2014)

here's something I just remembered that you'll never see coming! looks like an ordinary B-17, right?










huh? TWA? Passenger windows??





Let's take a closer look!





WWWWHAT!? office desk, Passenger seats, curtains!? It's a B-17 converted to an airliner!













Some kind of bed....possibly crew rest or a sleeping berth.





STORY B17 FLYING FORTRESS
44-85728, Del Louisville 14/5/45; Rome 10/7/45; 4202 BU Syracuse 20/10/45; RFC Altus 28/11/45; sal 15 TSK Clovis 30/4/46; sold TWA as 299AB 1947 (Civil NX4600) for Near East survey work; Converted for Shad of Persia 1947 (EP-HIM); IGN france (F-BGOE); scrapped France 1970s


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 21, 2014)

I think that we (the Swedes) rebuilt a B-17 or two, for passenger service....

I wonder how much it would cost today to build a new Super Constellation or Stratocruiser, or restore one to factory fresh whatyacallit...


----------



## Trebor (Feb 21, 2014)

couple million, probably. 

I read that at least 68 B-17s went to Sweden

TWA B17 1946

and the best part:





DRAW decal makes a decal sheet in 1/144, 1/72, and 1/48 scales!!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 22, 2014)

Trebor said:


> couple million, probably.
> 
> I read that at least 68 B-17s went to Sweden
> 
> ...



Soooo, when are you getting one done then?


----------



## Trebor (Feb 22, 2014)

as soon as I get a bunch of kits done. a 1/48 B-17 kit would be cheaper that a 1/72 for some reason (at least on Amazon)

here's more! 





















I REALLY love this one! taken in the 1970s, I believe. Seattle-Tacoma International, United DC-6 at the gate with a Pan AM 707 in the background. just LOOOVE this pic!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 22, 2014)

A TWA Super Constellation and a PAA Stratocruiser in the hangar and I'd be a happy billionaire! 
Great pics Rob!


----------



## Trebor (Mar 8, 2014)

found an awesome vid posted by the Pan Am Historical Foundation on their youtube page. Boeing 314 Clipper in San Francisco. look at that huge thing flip around the water! such agility!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHT4Ms2pzrQ_


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## Trebor (Mar 8, 2014)

this is actually kinda making me wanna start my 1/144th Boeing 314 clipper. since I have very little masking to do, it'll probably get done sooner than the 747 and 707. btw, mind if I post some jetliners in here?


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 9, 2014)

Take it away mate....


----------



## Trebor (Mar 9, 2014)

I'll start with a GOOORGEOUS video of a TWA 767-300 while I compile soe appropriately sized pics. 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWVZ-e1i-Oo_


----------



## Trebor (Mar 9, 2014)

hokayyyyy, here we go! 










easily the best photo of N739PA ever taken. this is what I'm doing my 747 as

























































nice night shot of the Pan Am Worldport at Idlewild. What Delta did to it makes me sad


----------



## Wurger (Mar 9, 2014)

Nice stuff here.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 9, 2014)

Cool pics!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 10, 2014)

Wurger said:


> Nice stuff here.



Agreed!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Aug 5, 2014)

Here's one you might like Rob, also posted in my 'Flying Legends' thread.


----------



## YakFlyer (Aug 16, 2014)

Guys, absolutely loving this thread. Very interesting indeed. A bit of emotion too, we will never see it like this ever again. 
Keep it up guys.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 16, 2014)




----------

